# Looking for affordable AA light Christmas gifts



## jellydonut (Oct 10, 2010)

Hey guys

My parents have been trying to get me to recommend flashlights to give as Christmas gifts. We've come to the conclusion that they should be modern LED lights and take 2xAA batteries.

The problem of course is that they are normal people and I'm not so none of my recommendations are wanted.:fail: Of course I couldn't tell them to go out and buy three Surefires or Malkoffs, so I looked at stuff I had never bought but that basically the entire forum has positive opinions of.

First I looked at Fenix and 4sevens - Fenix doesn't have all that many 2xAA lights, and 4sevens lights are made for flashlight fanatics. I'm not going to buy lights with clicky mode changer UIs for normal people, not happening. Then I found the Sunwayman M20A and thought, this is perfect. Not too pricey either.

Of course my parents being normal, boring people (I call them cheapskates, but oh well) they think this is too expensive. 'Can't you get anything decent for less than that?' No, I tell them, anything below that and it's a lottery. You'll have a 50/50 chance of the light being DOA or dead within days of use, Dunkin' Donuts beam, non-centered emitter, a manual in Engrish or maybe just Asian characters with nothing understandable at all, pretty much something completely un-giftable.

So, dear CPF budget lights subsection - I challenge you to prove me wrong. A 2xAA LED light with regulation and a decent amount of output.. Decent being better than a darn Maglite, shouldn't be hard in this day and age. No clicking 30 times to program the light to signal the moon, on and off is fine. Maybe max. 2 modes. Decent build quality and finish, not going to fall apart immediately. *$35 or less.* Is there such a thing?

I'm pretty sure the answer is 'no', I just need to get it confirmed I guess.:nana:


----------



## RedForest UK (Oct 10, 2010)

Romisen RC-N3 from shiningbeam. I'm sure you'll get this answer a lot.

In all honesty I was a little underwhelmed by the newer XP-G version and would go for an older XR-E one for better throw and the option of a warm tint. But others may disagree.

The single modes are better really as in 2xAA mode the modes are very close together on the 2 mode versions.

Oh, and if you want solid proven quality then the new Fenix E21's are available new and unopened on the marketplace for $30 from xuancool.


----------



## GunnarGG (Oct 10, 2010)

Fenix E21!
About $35 at 4sevens after CPF discount.
It has got good reviews and has a simple 2-mode UI.
And go for the neutral white!


----------



## mcnair55 (Oct 10, 2010)

If Aldi exist in your parts,on offer at the mo,a 2 AA cell light,simple ui and a 3 year warranty,bought one myself well pleased with it.Bright and comes with batteries and a clip.

Best bit just a UK £tenner.

From experience I have found a non light person does not care what make it is as long as it works ok.


----------



## sol-leks (Oct 10, 2010)

there are a number of good 2xAA lights for under 35, but I think the E21 and the romisen rc-n3 already mentioned are your best bets.


----------



## jacktheclipper (Oct 10, 2010)

+ 1 for RC-N3


----------



## jellydonut (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks guys - can't believe I looked past the E21. I was so sure I had gone through all of Fenix' AA lights on 4sevens.com. :fail: I didn't even happen to think about the whopping 8% discount either, that saves the day (and seals the deal)


----------



## Mathiashogevold (Oct 10, 2010)

Jelly, if you're buying the E21, you should buy it in these days!  
The dollar is low, and 35 $ is going for around 195 kroner to 205 kroner, so if you are lucky you can get at at least 1 E21 under the tax limit!  

Go for it, i just got a Preon for right under 200 kroner. You should try it out with the E21 too!


----------



## rekd0514 (Oct 10, 2010)

jellydonut said:


> Of course my parents being normal, boring people (I call them cheapskates, but oh well) they think this is too expensive. 'Can't you get anything decent for less than that?' No, I tell them, anything below that and it's a lottery. You'll have a 50/50 chance of the light being DOA or dead within days of use, Dunkin' Donuts beam, non-centered emitter, a manual in Engrish or maybe just Asian characters with nothing understandable at all, pretty much something completely un-giftable.



That would be called being practical. Regular people don't want to spend $78 on something that provides light that they don't use very often. Also saying that you have to spend $78 minimum to get a quality light that isn't broken 50% of the time is completely untrue. There are plenty of lights way below that and usually do the job of providing light better than the more expensive ones. It is just a flashlight and you get a better led for less. 

Anyways , I would recommend: 
Solarforce L2r (this is a P60 host)
Shiningbeam Romisen RC-N3 R4
EagleTac P100A2
Fenix E21

You can search these places in the US for the best price. 
batteryjunction.com - 5% off CPF2010
lighthound.com
shiningbeam.com - 6% off CPFuser
sbflashlights.com - 5% off SBCPF
goinggear.com - 10% off ggcpf10
lightjunction.com 12% off CPFSAVE12

If you don't mind waitng from Honk Kong prices may be cheaper.
itc_shop on ebay is an authorized solarforce dealer as well in HK


----------



## jellydonut (Oct 10, 2010)

That's what people think, it's just a flashlight, how hard can it be, right? Going by reports on this forum however it to me seemed impossible for the less expensive light manufacturers to QC their products with any kind of regularity. I don't want to send someone a shrinkwrapped nice looking light and have it go dead on them.:fail:

I'm glad to have been contradicted in this view, I hope the E21s will work fine for the.. giftees? recipients? Silly English, oh well.


----------



## rekd0514 (Oct 10, 2010)

If you are settled on the Fenix E21. It looks like this is the cheapest place with the CPF discount. 

lightjunction.com 12% off CPFSAVE12

If you order 2+ to get the $.99 shipping on orders over $50, they're ~$31 shipped. That is a pretty good deal honestly.

I would personally go with the Solarforce L2R though, just because it is a P60 host. They are easy to upgrade, mod, can be fixed easily, and the host should last forever.


----------



## Kestrel (Oct 12, 2010)

Please use *CPF/MP* for dealer sourcing & CPF discount code information.


----------



## Kindle (Oct 13, 2010)

> Decent being better than a darn Maglite, shouldn't be hard in this day and age. No clicking 30 times to program the light to signal the moon, on and off is fine. Maybe max. 2 modes. Decent build quality and finish, not going to fall apart immediately. $35 or less. Is there such a thing?



(for "normal" nonflashaholics)

Duracell Daylight 2xAA
Coleman Max Cree 2xAA
Energizer e2 Lithium 2xAA
Icon Modus 2
Icon Rogue 2
Minimaglite LED (multi mode)
Rayovac Sportsmen Extreme 3W
Terralux LightStar 220 EX


----------



## waddup (Oct 13, 2010)

i feel 1 x AA lights are better then 2 x AA lights, smaller, just as bright and you only need 1 battery :thumbsup:

itp a2 (or a3) gets my vote as a gift light. ($21)


----------



## rekd0514 (Oct 13, 2010)

Kindle said:


> (for "normal" nonflashaholics)
> 
> Duracell Daylight 2xAA
> Coleman Max Cree 2xAA
> ...



There's not really a reason to get any of those when you can get the E21 for $5 more shipped than the ~$25 those cost. You can also get a Solarforce L2r for $23 shipped from itc on ebay.


----------



## Kindle (Oct 14, 2010)

rekd0514 said:


> There's not really a reason to get any of those when you can get the E21 for $5 more shipped than the ~$25 those cost. You can also get a Solarforce L2r for $23 shipped from itc on ebay.



Most of your family isn't going to give a damn about P60 legos nor do they want to mess with online retailers.

Most people want a flashlight that reliably turns on when they click the switch & is easy to replace when needed.

Be sure to tell your great aunt to have fun with her warranty claim to Hong Kong.

The insular community here isn't representative of most family members that will be getting the lights as gifts. 

Furthermore I have seen every single one of the lights I listed available between $9.99 to $19.99 on sale (and Black Tuesday is coming up once again).


----------



## rekd0514 (Oct 14, 2010)

They won't care, but it is still better for cheaper and available on ebay. It is a pretty common place these days. 

The Solarforce is probably more reliable than anything on that list I would guess and is quite easy to replace. 

No one turns in warranty claims on a flashlight anyways. They would just buy a new one. 

They are on sale once a year for that good price and you said they are readily available? Also it's Black Friday, not Tuesday.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Oct 15, 2010)

You don't need 2xAA to beat out a M/\G. I have a friend of mine who's giving away 1xAA Maratacs. They *way* outperform M/\Gs, their build quality would cost $20 more from any other company, and the UI is dirt simple.


----------



## SirJohn (Oct 15, 2010)

Kindle said:


> (for "normal" nonflashaholics)
> 
> Duracell Daylight 2xAA
> Coleman Max Cree 2xAA
> ...


 

I think the OP is in Norway so many of these may not be an option and if they are, he probably won't be able to get them for the prices we can in the US. Yeah, I can pick up the Minimag LED for $10 (great deal at that price and for the average joe non-flashaholic its a great gift because of the built up brand cache. The multimode version will give about 60 lumens which is pretty solid at that price point) from time to time here in the states but I doubt they ever see tham that cheap overseas.


----------



## Mathiashogevold (Oct 15, 2010)

SirJohn said:


> I think the OP is in Norway so many of these may not be an option and if they are, he probably won't be able to get them for the prices we can in the US. Yeah, I can pick up the Minimag LED for $10 (great deal at that price and for the average joe non-flashaholic its a great gift because of the built up brand cache. The multimode version will give about 60 lumens which is pretty solid at that price point) from time to time here in the states but I doubt they ever see tham that cheap overseas.


 
That's a point, i just saw the Duracell Daylite 2AA at a store here, it did cost 45 $  
I also saw a Mini Maglite LED last week, at the price of 70 $. That was the single mode edition.
LOL


----------



## vali (Oct 15, 2010)

A minimag here would probably cost more than the E21 mentioned above, if you can find them in a store. In fact I only see a 2D mag in a retail store once (at about 60€ IIRC).

Most people think of flashlights as something disposable, so they will not even try to contact the dealer/manufacturer for warranty. Even less if it is a gift, so there is no problem for getting them online as long as you are the one ordering them.

Even those cheap ones are cheap, I think the E21 is better value. In fact I think the E21 is great value and if some friend ask me for advice I would suggest the E21 (previously it would be the TK20): KISS interface, lots of lumens (compared with what they are used to) and neutral white (yes, getting a led that doesnt seem bluish is great, because their flashlight would be something "special" and hard to came across).


----------



## Kindle (Oct 15, 2010)

rekd0514 said:


> They won't care, but it is still better for cheaper and available on ebay. It is a pretty common place these days.



Define "better". What specific criteria are you using? Please feel free to tell the mother of my kids that her Modus wasn't the best choice for what she wanted to use it for.

eBay isn't a 'place'. It's an international classified ad.




> _The Solarforce is probably more reliable than anything on that list I would guess and is quite easy to replace. _



I own lights from Solarforce & Fenix and I own a number of the lights I listed. 

Reliability is a wash (although I've had more Fenix products fail than most) and the ease of replacement definitely goes with the locally available products.

ITC is a good shop to deal with but handling an RMA with a company on the other side of the world is neither quick nor painless.



> _No one turns in warranty claims on a flashlight anyways. They would just buy a new one. _



Hey mom that flashlight I gave you didn't work when you opened it? Pfft nobody uses warranties...just buy a new one. It'll get here in a month.

Merry Christmas!



> _They are on sale once a year for that good price and you said they are readily available? _



Nobody said they were on sale once a year. I stopped by Radio Shack yesterday...two of those lights are currently there for <$20 and one other was in that range within the last month or so.

The idea is to help give the poster options so he can find lights that best fit what he wants not tell him what to buy based on my needs or yours.


----------



## Kindle (Oct 15, 2010)

SirJohn said:


> I think the OP is in Norway so many of these may not be an option and if they are, he probably won't be able to get them for the prices we can in the US.



True and a huge mea culpa on my part.

Now we just need some norsk posters to step up with some local options.


----------



## GunnarGG (Oct 15, 2010)

I don't know how it works in Norway but in Sweden I think there is a limit under which the custom don't bother to deal with taxes and fees.
I guess it's around $40 and the E21 fits in there.
So, if you order one at a time it might show up in your mailbox without additional costs.


----------



## rekd0514 (Oct 15, 2010)

Kindle said:


> Define "better". What specific criteria are you using? Please feel free to tell the mother of my kids that her Modus wasn't the best choice for what she wanted to use it for.
> 
> eBay isn't a 'place'. It's an international classified ad.
> 
> ...



Add tax to that too. I am not saying the lights you suggested are bad, you can just do a lot better for the money spent. I guess I buy pretty much everything online, so it really isn't that big of a deal to me. 

I still say the L2r is one of the best options based on everyone's needs. You can buy them in the US as well if you want for a little more.


----------



## Mathiashogevold (Oct 15, 2010)

GunnarGG said:


> I don't know how it works in Norway but in Sweden I think there is a limit under which the custom don't bother to deal with taxes and fees.
> I guess it's around $40 and the E21 fits in there.
> So, if you order one at a time it might show up in your mailbox without additional costs.


 
Every package under 200 NOK goes free for taxes and fees, today this is 35 $  
For each package over 200 NOK we must pay 25 % extra of the value of the pack plus some extra for the custom handling..
Suddenly 40 can be well above 50 or 60 $  
Very funny  I really love taxes..


----------



## GunnarGG (Oct 15, 2010)

Mathiashogevold said:


> Every package under 200 NOK goes free for taxes and fees, today this is 35 $


 
Well, the E21 on 4Sevens is $34.91 after cpf discount, shipping included...
Good luck!

Edit:
In UK you can get the E21 for £30.95, thats also an option. Then there is no additional costs. For more expensive lights UK is often cheaper for us in Europe.

Btw: I ordered the Revo SS NW and I guess I'll have to pay another $20 in taxes / custom fee to get it.


----------



## Mathiashogevold (Oct 15, 2010)

The ''200 NOK tax rule'' is stupid.. Haven't been changed since 1975. 
200 NOK in 1975 is about 800 NOK at this time :mecry:

Just bought a Preon, i REALLY hope the Dollar will be low so i will get it under 200 NOK!


----------



## RWT1405 (Oct 18, 2010)

Solar Force L2R Flashlight Host for AA Batteries $10.99 (or so).

http://www.lighthound.com/Solar-Force-L2R-Flashlight-Host-for-AA-Batteries_p_3474.html

Put one of the low voltage module (SolarForce has single mode, 3 mode, and 5 mode drop-ins @ Input voltage: .8V-4.2V) designed for use with AA body or single 123-size body (approx. $15 to $20) and you have a pretty much "bomb proof" 2AA light for $25 - $30. It doesn't get any better!

My .02 FWIW YMMV


----------



## dsniper (Oct 19, 2010)

My choice was to buy as many C78 (1xAA from DX) you can up to tax cap. For that price (clearly under $10) I can pre-check the lamps myself and maybe use possible bad ones as spare parts. For non-advanced users zoomable C78 has great WOW!/price -ratio.

For more advanced/demanding users I will attach li-ion batteries and charger.


----------



## odd (Oct 20, 2010)

RWT1405 said:


> Solar Force L2R Flashlight Host for AA Batteries $10.99 (or so).
> 
> http://www.lighthound.com/Solar-Force-L2R-Flashlight-Host-for-AA-Batteries_p_3474.html
> 
> ...



+1 for Solarforce
If OP´s parents want to give the lights to kids, then however the bezel is too sharp.
itc_shop makes you good deals for body+dropin(+flat bezel).
Just ask him over e_bay. You even get better deals if you offer to trade with him directly via email


----------



## rekd0514 (Oct 20, 2010)

odd said:


> +1 for Solarforce
> If OP´s parents want to give the lights to kids, then however the bezel is too sharp.
> itc_shop makes you good deals for body+dropin(+flat bezel).
> Just ask him over e_bay. You even get better deals if you offer to trade with him directly via email



I tried this 1 week or so ago and all he did was direct me to their new website and said the prices were up to 20% cheaper than ebay. I looked at it and ended up getting both items I wanted cheaper on ebay.


----------



## mcnair55 (Oct 20, 2010)

If I was buying lights as gifts in the UK,I would visit my local big shed DIY and buy a quantity of Cyba Lights all sealed up in blister cards with a proper warranty.I would expect every one to work and happy days all around for the gift receiver and in the unlikely event that one failed straight back to said shop for a replacement or refund.

I really could not be bothered buying from any other source for a gift for a non light interested person.I bought my son a Cyba lite last year from Homebase,it does what it said on the pack and he loves it,no issues with it and still on the same batteries.

I have already started my xmas shopping,bought a few bits for my kids as usual from the USA,Cross Pens are one of my favorite items to buy,about 75% less than the UK price.

Happy days,job is a good un and all from the comfort of my keyboard.:nana:


----------



## Turbo Guy (Oct 20, 2010)

Mentioned in post #13 and OP not being in USA may be an issue but

Terralux LightStar 220 EX

is my favorite EDC.


----------



## mcnair55 (Oct 20, 2010)

Turbo Guy said:


> Mentioned in post #13 and OP not being in USA may be an issue but
> 
> Terralux LightStar 220 EX
> 
> is my favorite EDC.



+1 on the Terralux Lightstar,have not your version but this one and works a treat and bought in the UK.


----------



## Bigreno777 (Oct 22, 2010)

I just picked up a brand new Eagletac P100C2 on ebay for the wife. Cost me $33.00 shipped. It should fit the bill nicely.

I am very pleased with my T100C2 but wanted a AA for her.


----------



## wreckless1 (Oct 24, 2010)

dsniper said:


> My choice was to buy as many C78 (1xAA from DX) you can up to tax cap. For that price (clearly under $10) I can pre-check the lamps myself and maybe use possible bad ones as spare parts. For non-advanced users zoomable C78 has great WOW!/price -ratio.
> 
> For more advanced/demanding users I will attach li-ion batteries and charger.


 
Like it or not this is exactly the truth .I have been playing with a led light like this and the free coast mini tac and haven't been able to shut my mouth yet .I'm impressed with junky lil lights and can't stop playing with the zoom on my C30. You won't impress them with anything else ,fit , finish ,build,quality ,etc .depending on the person I'd consider a mce as well .nothing says love more than a monsterous burst of light ..Think back to christmas's gone by and dad with the 700,000 watt light bar above the 8mm camera . Merry christmas with //shock and awe


----------



## offthetrail (Oct 25, 2010)

Great thread, exactly what I was looking for. Thanks. I think the Fenix E21 will fit the bill nicely for my Christmas shopping list.


----------



## krikstas (Oct 25, 2010)

well, i think that Mrlite J4 from manafont for 17 bucks would be great gift


----------



## ryaxnb (Oct 25, 2010)

Inova X2 ($30)
Duracell Daylite 2AA ($25)
MagLED Rebel ($25)
Streamlight Jr ($31, free shipping)
Romisen RC-N3 ($30)
Romisen RC-I3 from DX (~$20) (also takes 1xaa at dramatically reduced brightness)
Terralux 180
Energizer Ultimate Lithium 2AA (~$40)

And the 1AA Lights:
Energizer Ultimate Lithium 1AA $30
Terralux 100 $25
Streamlight PT1AA - $35
Inova X1 $19


----------



## jonblack (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks for the ideas guys. A few years back I gave my mom a Surefire G2 with the regular bulb. She likes the light but it seems to eat the 123s so it would be nice to give he a new light with LED bulb without breaking the bank.

jonblack


----------

